# problème de perte de puissance du signal wifi



## ludogrenoble (18 Juillet 2008)

bonjour, 

j'ai acheté un macbook pro (celui a 1799) il y a une semaine.
Toute cette semaine ses déroulé parfaitement... les connexion internet était parfaite, a pleine puissance,tout est parfait.
Mais voila hier soir mon signal wifi à commencer a perdre de la puissance et plus ca va plus ca empire, desfois il reste à fond et d'un coup il tombe.... moi qui était habitué a une constance de perfection sur le macbook black .... ca me choque un peut de la part de mac ...

En désactivant et réactivant airport, le signal remonte à pleine puissance, puis au bout d'un certain temps il baisse... baisse... et baisse... bref très embetant.

Quoi ? PArdon ? si j'ai verifié que ma connéxion est bonne ? que mon réseau wifi fonctionne ? que cela ne vienne pas de la borne ? etc etc ... oui j'ai tout verifié pour la simple et bonne raison qu'un pc pertable equipé de windows ( et oui faut bien) capte parfaitement le signal et pendant que le signal sur mon mac est au plus bas ..; quel honte pour mac ... ce faire batre par windows alala 

merci de m'aider je suis en panique 

bonne soirée ou journée ou nuit a vous  

et à très bientôt.


----------



## flotow (18 Juillet 2008)

tu as fait toutes tes MAJs?


----------



## nobaka (18 Juillet 2008)

j'ai le meme probleme ! et je viens d'acheter mon macbook pro il y a moins d'une semaine.
Enfin c'est moins marquer comme probleme mais je suis passé de 2 barre sur 3 à 1 voir 0 souvent sur 3 ...


----------



## ludogrenoble (18 Juillet 2008)

bon je revien de chez fnac (ou je l'ai acheter, il n'y a pas de vrai macstore à grenoble et puis je voulais payé pas tout en meme temps avec la carte fnac  ) 
donc le mec du sav de fnac me met sur le reseau wifi de la fnac : no pb. on a attendu 10 minute rien ne c produit bon bein voila je passe pour un con.

Suivant je vais me connecter sur un reseau d'appartement free : op ca marche ossi (moi je suis chez neuf) 

et op ca marche pas quand je revien chez moi sur mon jolie boitier neuf  

donc voila je pense ke c la neufbox ki est mal paramétré donc si quelqu'un à une idée .... il parait qu'il faut autorisé les nouveau ordi a se connecter ( bien que je le rappelle ca fait une semaine que j'était sur le réseau sans aucun problème ...)

voila voila (à tient c'est à fond mon signal  )

ha oui j'oublié oui j'ai fait toute les MAJ enfin le moteur de recherche des MAJs m'en indique pas d'autre;..ha bein tient plus que deux bar... dans e signal fait chiez mac si ca continu jvai retourner windobe ... enfin faudra vraiment vouloir lol)


----------



## pyxmalion (18 Juillet 2008)

Au boulot, ils sont chez Neuf et je rencontre le même problème : signal wifi en yoyo, qui change constamment ou alors rien du tout pendant plus d'une demi-heure ! Une collègue avec son PC n'a pas ce problème ! Auparavant avec mon MacBook (revendu depuis), ça allait aussi ! 
Chez moi, avec Orange, aucun problème ! Ca pourrait donc venir de Neuf ! Des configurations ?!


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Cela vient certainement du modem car j'ai eu le même problème chez club-internet sauf que chez moi le Mac marche mieux que les PC ^^

Malheureusement, tu ne peut rien y faire (sauf tenter de bidouiller les réglages spéciaux du routeur wi-fi) c'est sûrement du à une incompatibilité matérielle (par exemple : une carte wi-fi D-Link à du mal à communiquer avec un modem Hitashi (contrairement à ma Airport))


----------



## ludogrenoble (18 Juillet 2008)

donc vous voulez dire que je ne pourrai jamais avoir une connexion stable avec un macbook pro allié à neuf box ????? avec mon macbook black tout était parfait pourtant et avec macbook pro pendant une semaine c t parfait c vnu dun cou comme ca ....
j'ai appelé l'assistance de neuf.... il en ai venu a la conclusion que le port airport est peut-être deffectueux (y en a t il un dans la neuf box ? car j'ai pas compris s'il parlait de celui du mac ou de la neuf box...)

bref ojourdui je dis eoqifhgoeihg à MAC car je trouve inadmissible que pour 1799 ils sont pas foutu de nous livré du materiel qui fonctionne à toute épreuve, c'est la première décéption que j'ai avec MAC et j'esspert la derniere.

Savezvous où je peux contacter une assitance direct de l'entreprise mac pour faire une réclamation ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Le problème ne vient pas du Mac Book Pro mais du modem.

Je vous conseille d'essayer de faire une mise à jour du firmware de ce dernier, car cela pourrait résoudre le problème.


----------



## nobaka (18 Juillet 2008)

moi j'ai le probleme mais avec une livebox inventel... toute facon de base elle porte pas très loin cette livebox, c'est un peu une daube..


----------



## ludogrenoble (19 Juillet 2008)

donc voila apparement c résolu :

donc cela vient bien de neuf : le canal choisi ( le 11) est celui choisi par defaut par les opérateur internet. Ce canal est celui de la wifi. 
Donc l'explication est que trop de personne l'utilise et donc surbooké, de plus si dans l'immeuble il y à trop de connexion cela peut jouer interférence et donc sur la force du signal et don pour y remedier il faut changer ( par un technicien de votre operateur) le canal du signal.
Il faut égfalement vérifié ( mais bon ca c'est bebete) qu'aucune intérference peut se meler .. : base de telephone etc

voila voila j'esspert que ca peut vous aider mais si vous avez ce problème appeler votre opérateur et demandé lui de changer le canal wifi  

bonne journée à tous  ++


----------



## Nao 76230 (19 Juillet 2008)

Pour changer le canal d'une box, je peut vous donner la marche à suivre (ce serait bête d'appeler un technicien alors que Google et les sites des FAI ont les réponses à nos questions ...)


----------



## Karb0ne (19 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai que souvent les problèmes du wifi sont liés au mauvais choix du canal. Le 11 est le plus pourri de la liste...


----------



## Nao 76230 (19 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi c'est en automatique ...

Par contre le téléphone sans-fil qui commence à vieillir grésille comme un malade quand je m'approche de l'émetteur ...


----------



## ludogrenoble (20 Juillet 2008)

le truc qui est bizare c'est que j'ai donc mis le canal 1, mais de temps en temps la puissancde descend également (alors que le canal un est apparement le meilleur canal) bref avec neuf et mac mauvaise combinaison  lol


----------



## tivinz (20 Juillet 2008)

ludogrenoble a dit:


> le truc qui est bizare c'est que j'ai donc mis le canal 1, mais de temps en temps la puissancde descend également (alors que le canal un est apparement le meilleur canal) bref avec neuf et mac mauvaise combinaison  lol



Utilise un logiciel tel que iStumbler afin de voir quels sont les canaux de libres dans ton voisinage. (les raccourcis du type "neuf et mac mauvaise combinaison" sans compréhension technique du problème me paraissent un peu rapides et réducteurs  ) 

PS : Avant d'appeler son opérateur sur une ligne surtaxée, se renseigner et lire les documentations du modem est une bonne idée ! Faire intervenir un technicien pour changer de canal (opération réalisable en quelques clics dans l'interface de configuration du modem) me parait disproportionné... Un peu comme si tu faisais intervenir un chirurgien spécialisé parce que tu t'es cassé un ongle...


----------



## Bladerunner (17 Janvier 2009)

Je ne suis pas sûr que c'est un lien avec le fournisseur internet car
mon Iphone capte parfaitement bien le wifi 
tandis que l'IMac perd petit à petit le signal Wifi

Config : Time Capsule relié à l'Alice box en Ethernet


----------

